# Rose Psycho Path 2 oder Scott Scale 730??



## VasPin (25. April 2015)

Ich bin neu hier und brauch eure Hilfe/Meinung

Will mir ein Hardtail kaufen und nach langer Suche bin ich an oben stehenden 2 Hardtails hängen geblieben. 
Ich kann mich nun nicht entscheiden und deswegen die Frage an euch: wer kennt sich eventuell mit einem der beiden MTB's aus, ist vielleicht schon mit einem der beiden oder vielleicht sogar schon mit beiden gefahren usw...was würdet ihr empfehlen. 
Danke schon mal im voraus 

Gruß 



Viva Portugal


----------



## boarderking (25. April 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraish (27. April 2015)

Hey, ich fahre den kleinen Bruder vom Psycho Path, der/die/das Count Solo.
Ich kann da nicht viel meckern. Zu meckern gibt es sicherlich was, mir fehlen aber die Erfahrungen auf anderen Bikes.

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Kompenenten nicht von den Herstellen selber sind. 
Schaltung, Bremsen ect sind je nach Ausstattung gleich.
In der Preislage sind die auch alle gut. Die Frage ist, ob du damit klarkommst.
Dies kannst du nur selber testen.


----------



## VasPin (27. April 2015)

Fraish schrieb:


> Hey, ich fahre den kleinen Bruder vom Psycho Path, der/die/das Count Solo.
> Ich kann da nicht viel meckern. Zu meckern gibt es sicherlich was, mir fehlen aber die Erfahrungen auf anderen Bikes.
> 
> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Kompenenten nicht von den Herstellen selber sind.
> ...





Danke für die Antwort. Ja da hast du recht, muss ich selber testen. Ich hab mir trotzdem den Psychopathen bestellt - denke das ich mit den Komponenten da besser dran bin wie beim Scotti. 
Naja, wir werden sehen. Vielleicht schreib ich hier dann wie das Ding so läuft . Ist ja noch nicht so oft vertreten hier, wahrscheinlich weils kein 29er/Fully ist   )

Gruss


----------

